# استفسارات ارقتني !



## عاشقة الصعاب (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم


اشكر كل الاخوه المهندسين في الوطن العربي على ارائهم وتوجيهاتهم النيره

بأمانه استفدت كثيرا من الاراء المطروحه وشدني كثيرا ملتقى الطاقه المتجدده والحوارات الجميله التي تشكرون عليها




من مده وانا اطلع على بعض مقاطع الفيديو في اليوتيوب عن طاقة الرياح والطاقه الشمسيه وللاسف اغلب الفيديوهات اجنبيه ونادر ما احصل مقطع عربي



بحكم عمل والدي بالزراعه ومعاناته كأي مزارع عربي مع المضخات والاعطال وتكاليفها الباهضه اضافه الى ارتفاع اسعار المحروقات وانقطاعها بعض الاحيان من السوق وامور كثيره


رأيت باليوتيوب اعلانات كثيره لشركات تعلن عن المضخات بالطاقه البديله خصوصا الشمسيه منها

حتى لما اطلعت والدي عليها وطريقة عملها وسحبها للمياه من الابار اندهش !!


اين مثل هذه الصناعات عنا !؟؟


بل في دول اسيويه واسلاميه ايضا !

على سبيل المثال باكستان



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECHU5LSEcw8

ايضا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWktwJh5p4w


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf1Mr56hR4I



واليوتيوب مليء بمثل هذه 

حتى مقاطع دعائيه لبعض الشركات دخلت مواقعها لكن للأسف لا اجيد اللغه الانجليزيه كثيرا .... 



والدي يقول على الارجح انها مضخات للمياه السطحيه لا تنفع مطلقا للمياه الجوفيه !!



ارجوكم انا محتاجه شرح واسع عن هذه المقاطع واليتها ... ارجو ان تثروني بنقاشاتكم المعلوماتيه الجميله


وهل تنفع للمياه الجوفيه !؟



لكم كل الود​


----------



## عاشقة الصعاب (28 فبراير 2012)

اصبت بنوع من الاحباط 

ولا رد

املي بالله ثم فيكم كبير


----------



## عاشقة الصعاب (29 فبراير 2012)

هل من مجيب


----------



## عاشقة الصعاب (6 مارس 2012)

مازلت انتظر واملي بالله كبير


----------



## د حسين (6 مارس 2012)

عاشقة الصعاب قال:


> ارجوكم انا محتاجه شرح واسع عن هذه المقاطع واليتها ... ارجو ان تثروني بنقاشاتكم المعلوماتيه الجميله
> 
> 
> وهل تنفع للمياه الجوفيه !؟
> ...



اختي العزيزة
يبدو انك فعلا عاشقة الصعاب وهذه صفة ممتازة بالانسان ولكن يلزمها الكثير من الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر مع المثابرة
لقد ترددت كثيرا بالرد على تساؤلاتك لأنها تحتاج كثيرا من الجهد والوقت .... وحيث ان الكثير من المعلومات التي طلبتيها متوفرة في مواضيع كثيرة في هذا الملتقى المتميز وكان عليك ان تراجعيها بتمعن وصبر (( هذه جزء من الصعاب ))) .
ورغم ذلك سأجيبك باختصار : ان ما شاهدتيه بالفيديو صحيح ويمكن ضخ المياه من الآبار بالطاقات المتجددة ..... ولاااااااااااكن :
لابد انك لاحظتي المساحات الكبيرة من اللواقط الشمسية والتجهيزات المرافقة وكلها غالية الثمن .... وبحساب جدوى معقد كنا قد درسناه لمشاريع مشابهة تبين ان عمر استرداد رأس المال يعادل 40 عاما ..... بمعنى ان كلفة التجهيزات لضخ المياه التي شاهدتيها تعادل ما سيصرفه الفلاح على كلفة ضخ الماء بالطرق التقليدية لمدة اربعين عاما ولكن العمر الافتراضي لهذه التجهيزات وخاصة البطاريات لن يكون لهذه المدة وهذا عبء آخر .... والنتيجة العملية ليست ذات جدوى اقتصادية بالوقت الحاضر ... وربما تكون مفيدة في المستقبل القريب حيث ان اللواقط الشمسية وتجهيزاتها تتجه نحو الانخفاض في الكلفة ... والله أعلم .... اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## د حسين (6 مارس 2012)

*تابع*

واذا كان لابد من ان تعرفي التكلفة فالمطلوب ما يلي:
1 - كمية الماء المطلوبة بالمتر المكعب يوميا
2 - المكان الجغرافي لمعرفة خط العرض ونسبة الأيام المشمسة سنويا
3 - عمق الآبار ومنسوب المياه
4 - تحديد طريقة الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية هل فقط اثناء السطوع الشمسي أم على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة يوميا من أجل حسابات التخزين النهاري للانتفاع ليلا
..
ملاحظة 
ان الاستفادة من طاقة الرياح للضخ مباشرة تعتبر أقل كلفة بكثير في حال توفر رياح مناسبة في المنطقة ويجب معرفة ذلك على مدار اليوم والشهر والسنة 
............................ مع اطيب تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ................................
​


----------



## قناص غزة (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخت الكريمه المكان الذى تريدين عمل المشرع فيه اى دوله لان المكان الجغرافى له اهميه وشكرا


----------



## kamello (9 مارس 2012)

المضخات التقليدية هي الفعالة في المياه الجوفية في الوقت الحالي


----------



## عاشقة الصعاب (11 مارس 2012)

شاكره مروركم جميعا وردودكم نيره ورائعه

لكن الا توافقوني ان دول مثل الهند وباكستان تعتبر دول فقيره ومقاربه لمستوى الدول العربيه ان لم تتفوق الدول العربيه عليها اقتصاديا

ومع ذلك اجد هذه المضخات منتشره هناك


ولايخفى عليكم اساتذتي الافاضل ان دول العالم العربي قريبه من خط الاستواء 

وبحكم انني من السعوديه ارى الطاقه الشمسيه لم يستفاد منها بالشكل المطلوب


راسلت احدى الشركات الامريكيه للطاقه البديله ومازلت في مرحلة التفاوض

ان نجحت الفكره سأسرد التفاصيل هنا


----------



## د حسين (12 مارس 2012)

أختي العزيزة 
تحديدا في السعودية تكون الجدوى أقل لأن سعر المحروقات (( النفط )) منخفض نسبيا
كما أن ارتفاع الحرارة ليس ميزة جيدة للواقط الشمسية الفوتو فولطك بل يقلل من كفاءتها ويقصر من عمرها ..
بينما في المناطق الحارة مثل السعودية يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية حراريا لتوليد الطاقة ... والشرح يطول .... اتمنى لك التوفيق ... وبانتظار نتائج مفاوضاتك مع الأميركان وشكرا​


----------



## د حسين (12 مارس 2012)

أختي العزيزة 
تحديدا في السعودية تكون الجدوى أقل لأن سعر المحروقات (( النفط )) منخفض نسبيا
كما أن ارتفاع الحرارة ليس ميزة جيدة للواقط الشمسية الفوتو فولطك بل يقلل من كفاءتها ويقصر من عمرها ..
بينما في المناطق الحارة مثل السعودية يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية حراريا لتوليد الطاقة ... والشرح يطول .... اتمنى لك التوفيق ... وبانتظار نتائج مفاوضاتك مع الأميركان وشكرا
​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد الرد موجود في برنامج ميكانيكيو الكوكب على قناة نشنل جكرافك جنل ابوظبي على النايل سات حيث حل مشكل مزرعة تحتاج مياه بواسطة عمل مضخة حديدية تسحب المياه من بأر بواسطة عمل طاحونة الرياح (تعمل بواسطة طاقة الرياح)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sljpsk8D2Qc&feature=related
اعتقد انو لازم تطلعين على هذا الفديو اكيد راح يهمك تعرفين كيف صناعة الطاحونة والمضخة الميكانيكية وكيف تسحبين المياه بواسطة الرياح

محمد طارق محمد 
19-3-2012


----------



## eng.abu3li (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ،،
أختي العزيزة ممكن اساعدك في تصميم مضخة مياه تعمل بطاقة الرياح ، و هي مجربة بالسعودية و بمنطقة المدينة المنورة حصرا ً
أرجو الرد في حال الاهتمام


----------

